# Happy Diwali to everyone!



## amizdu (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali to all ThinkDigit forum members.

Let us wish each other in this thread.
Also, feel free to share information about your Diwali purchase with all of us.




Happy & safe Diwali to all of you.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali guys! Don't run around with lighted crackers in your hand


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 26, 2008)

^^





> Don't run around with lighted crackers in your hand


 

                    For anybody who is doing the above thing 

Stay Away From It ( i did the same and i suffered  )

BTW             

 *Have A Happy And Safe Diwali*


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy dipavali to everyone ...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 26, 2008)

Amitabh -
mere paas rocket hai,
shurli hai,
chakri hai,
murga bumb hai,
anaar hai,

tumhare paas kya hai?
Shashi kapoor -
mere paas
maachis hai!

HappY Diwali to u and ur family ..ENJOY !!!


----------



## krazzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali to everyone. May this Diwali bring LOLz, ROFLz and LMAOz to you and your family.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 26, 2008)

Wish you all a happy and prosperous Diwali. Try to keep pollution level as low as possible.


----------



## Ron (Oct 26, 2008)

happy Deepawali to all


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

*www.vgreets.com/greetings/diwali7.jpg



Happy Diwali Guys !!!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Happy diwali to you all*


----------



## ambika (Oct 26, 2008)

*I am new to this forum !!!! Wishing u all a very happy and safe DIPAWALI.........*


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ a gal in digit forum ..rare instance


----------



## New (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2008)

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/23/diwaliof8.png


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 26, 2008)

@all image posters
AAHHH!!!! my bandwidth!!!!

Happy Diwali everyone!


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali to all of you!


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2008)

It's only 128 kb of your precious bandwidth.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 26, 2008)

*Happy Diwali To All Members in Advance !!!*


----------



## slugger (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali to you all.
...and ya try to think beyond dry fruits when gifting...they so lame and totally unimginative


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 26, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> It's only 128 kb of your precious bandwidth.


today, I am on unlimited plan.....
look..here goes more 128


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Happy Diwali everyone!! *


----------



## Pathik (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Diwali


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2008)

happy diwali


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh? What? Diwali's already here??!!

Happy Diwali to everybody


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Diwali to all Digitian friends 



> Masti karo Maza karo,
> Zindagi jeene ki cheez hai marne ki nahi,
> isiliye kehta hoon tension dene ki cheez hai lene ki nahi,
> 
> ...


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 27, 2008)

*Happy Diwali !!*


----------



## Sathish (Oct 27, 2008)

My  heartiest Happy Diwali wishes to all digitians.. 
enjoy every moment..


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2008)

*A Very Happy and Prosperous Diwali To All*


----------



## maddy_in65 (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Diwali


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 27, 2008)

*s165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/cyarena/comments/india/diwali/images/diwali03_big.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else joining me for a cracker free diwali ?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyone else joining me for a cracker free diwali ?



I am. No crackers this time... Safe and Pollution free Diwali!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> I am. No crackers this time... Safe and Pollution free Diwali!


Glad I have company. 
Crackers for n00bs...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2008)

Subh Deepawali....

Hardik Subhkamnaye....sabhi ko....


----------



## jatt (Oct 27, 2008)

*Wish you a happy diwali to all *


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Diwali to all


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

Wishing you a Happy Shopping-Spree Diwali


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Diwali


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 27, 2008)

wish all of u happy n safe diwali


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/6077/happydiwalikd8.th.jpg


Wishing you and your family a Safe & Joyous Diwali 




MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyone else joining me for a cracker free diwali ?



I am against crackers. Diwali is best when celebrated with faral,friends & offcourse Tech.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Diwali to all


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Diwali guys....

Enjoy a lot and don't pollute mother Earth so that she can also celebrate...


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Deepavali Guys


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 28, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> I am. No crackers this time... Safe and Pollution free Diwali!



Same here. No crackers what so ever!

Read this


----------



## mrintech (Oct 28, 2008)

*www.hipgallery.com/photopost2/data/500/Happy_Diwali.gif


----------



## krates (Oct 28, 2008)

happppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy dddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaallllllliiii


----------



## abhi.eternal (Oct 28, 2008)

shubha dipawali to all....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2008)

booze time!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyone else joining me for a cracker free diwali ?



I stopped bursting crackers ever since one burst in my hand and caused trouble.
Now, even I'm against crackers. 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> booze time!


Sheesh. You drunkard.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 28, 2008)

wishin' u all merry xmas n a prosperous new year.......................oh n a wonderful diwali too.......


----------



## din (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope all had a great Diwali.

Not feeling well (having viral fever), so in bed for most of the time.

Old people will be back in action soon


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2008)

I am having a environment friendly deepawali this year. i am sitting in front of my PC in digit fourms away form all that fireworks. 

save our environment.


----------



## Rohit Setia (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Diwali to all .....:roll:

God bless us all...stay safe...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Hell ya! Wish u all a happy and brutal Diwali. 

[goes off to watch a movie and then burst three boxes of crackers @11PM]


----------

